# Key West Restaurants and Tours



## Suzy (Jan 22, 2006)

What are some of your favorite restaurants in Key West?  I've heard from a couple of people at work that Alice's is good, and to try the bread pudding and the berry shortcake.  I've also heard that Blue Heaven has a great breakfast.  Any other suggested entrees or menu items?

Also, what are the perks, if any, for attending a tour?

TIA,
Suzy


----------



## JLB (Jan 22, 2006)

We spent the week before last at the Galleon.  You won't have any problem finding a tour.  Hyatt has a huge presence there and there are a number of booths around Duvall Street and Mallory Square.  We don't know what the perks are because we can't imagine they would be good enough to warrant taking a tour.

The Galleon does their own resales and they have a staff of ladies who try to lure you into their web in the Cortez room.  We attended the first appointment to see what tremendous prize we might have won.  It eventually turned out to be T-shirts, so we resisted the temptation to discuss with them how the Galleon relates to our home resort!     

They did put us on to a reasonable day sail on the Western Union, a beautiful tall ship.

There is an abundance of restaurants in KW.  Entree prices generally start at about $20.  There is also a nice Publix and I did a lot of cooking.  Yup, me.  We tried the Cuban restaurant, El Sibborney or whatever, but I guess we ordered the #2 when we should have ordered the #1.

We got our best meal at the Waterfront Market in the Historic Harbor, the Key West Bight, as it is called.  They have a wonderful selection of produce and seafood, plus they make all types of sandwiches.  Then folks go outside, eat, and oogled at the billions of dollars of boats in the marina.  We got some peel and eat shrimp and cole slaw.

Each of our evening meals was topped off with a slice of Key Lime pie from the Blond Giraffe, $4 a slice.

Like most touristy places, Key West is full of shops selling products hand-crafted with great care, in China.


----------



## Kal (Jan 22, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> ...Hyatt has a huge presence there and there are a number of booths around Duvall Street and Mallory Square. We don't know what the perks are because we can't imagine they would be good enough to warrant taking a tour....


 
You really missed out in not taking the Hyatt tour. Last time I looked they were giving out an $80 certificate good a just about any restaurant/shop in Key West. No trinkets, just cash.


----------



## Suzy (Jan 23, 2006)

I also want to try the Cuban restaurant and the Blond Giraffe...gotta have that key lime pie.  The Key West Bight sounds like a nice place to relax.  Someone also mentioned the Dennis Pharmacy Luncheonette and a fish wagon for sandwiches.  Has anyone tried the last two?

For $80, I might be tempted to take a tour.

Suzy


----------



## Fitzriley (Jan 23, 2006)

El Sibouney is great for the cuban pork sandwich. Never tried Dennis', but I have heard that it is awesome. Same with Bo's Fishwagon. Maybe this year we will add these two to our list. 

Pepe's is good food and excellent drinks made with fresh squeezed juice, another favorite is Camille's for any meal. Breakfast is great, dinner is excellent. 

Each year we add a new favorite and sometimes we remove one. After many years of dining at Half Shell Raw Bar, we have removed it from the list. Why? Poor service, food has become mediocre and there are many other great places to replace it. We tried PT's Late Night this year and it was good food, inexpensive, and fun for the kids. Bar food, but cheap and quick. 

How many days left until October when I get to go back?????

Have fun,
Joan


----------



## Kelsie (Jan 23, 2006)

*Key West*

We own at the Hyatt Beach House, on Tues. morning the boat comes in at the Waterfront Market and we get fresh Carol Jean shrimp that they will steam for an extra $1.00 and make shrimp cocktail for lunch at the pool.  Some of our favorites, Key West Seafood and Beer Garden, delicious fresh fish, PT's Late Night, local favorite.  LaTrattoria, great Italian food, Camille's, famous for their pork gorgonzolla, Goldman's deli, pizza NY Pasta and Pizza on Duval Sq.  By going to the local places you don't get stuck in some of the tourist traps.  Have fun.


----------



## JLB (Jan 23, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> You really missed out in not taking the Hyatt tour. Last time I looked they were giving out an $80 certificate good a just about any restaurant/shop in Key West. No trinkets, just cash.



Dinner for two, or one, depending on where.


----------



## JeffW (Jan 23, 2006)

We went to PT's a few years ago, very dissatified.  Tasted more like local diner food (which is to say, not that great).  We went to Conch Republic Seafood last summer, while it was certainly better than PT's, in value terms I wound't go back there.

  Blue Heaven is probably still our top restaurant (both breakfast and dinner are excellent).  Cafe Sole had a decent pre-dinner (think prix-fixed) meal if you get there before 6:00p-6:30p.  Mangia Mangia is very good, Michaels also excellent (though pricey).  

Jeff


----------



## grest (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm trying to remember exactly the name of a place we enjoyed...Turtle Kraals?  I think that's it...
Connie


----------



## JoePa (Jan 23, 2006)

*Decisions, Decisions, Decisions*

A lot of great suggestions so far!  

We're in Key West 1-3 times a year and here are our favorites.

Breakfast - Banana Cafe' on the Atlantic end of Duval St
                Duval Beach Club on the Atlantic end of Duval St
                Dennis's Pharmacy on the Atlantic end of Simonton St

Lunch - Pepe's across from Key West Bight
           Banana Cafe' deserves a repeat visit
           Fogerty's on Duval St (huge sandwiches)

Dinner - Michael's on Margaret St (Best by far) 
            Camille's on Simonton St.  Almost as good as Michael's
            Blue Heaven in the Bahamian section of town. Great Brunch also

Drinks - Schooner Wharf at Key West Bight in the afternoon (no question) 
                  listening to Mike McCloud
            Irish Kevin's listening to Jarrod
            Mexican bar at Mallory Square anytime. Try their Mohita's (GREAT)
            Louie's Back Yard on the Atlantic end of the island.  Can't remember
                 the St.  Help me with this one Kal!

Like my favorite story teller said, "I wanna go back to the island" but we're in chilly Philly, headed for Aruba in March and back to the island in June.

joe


----------



## Suzy (Jan 24, 2006)

*Thanks for everyone's suggestions!*

I'm going to print out the list to take with me.  Looks like I will have plenty of places to choose from.  Thanks Tuggers!

Suzy


----------



## Kal (Jan 24, 2006)

Suzy said:
			
		

> I'm going to print out the list to take with me. Looks like I will have plenty of places to choose from. Thanks Tuggers!
> 
> Suzy


 
Here's another one to think about:

*Key West Favorites*.


----------



## Kal (Feb 8, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> We spent the week before last at the Galleon. You won't have any problem finding a tour. Hyatt has a huge presence there and there are a number of booths around Duvall Street and Mallory Square. We don't know what the perks are because we can't imagine they would be good enough to warrant taking a tour.....


 
JLB - I''m in Key West right now (Hyatt Sunset Harbor) and found I was out of date on the incentive for taking the Hyatt timeshare presentation.  Right now Hyatt is giving $150 to attend the 90-minute presentation.  Hey, that's almost like real money.  Plus it's a VERY LOW KEY presentation.  Wish I could take it, but am not elegible because I am a Hyatt owner.


----------



## JLB (Feb 8, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> JLB - I''m in Key West right now (Hyatt Sunset Harbor) and found I was out of date on the incentive for taking the Hyatt timeshare presentation.  Right now Hyatt is giving $150 to attend the 90-minute presentation.  Hey, that's almost like real money.  Plus it's a VERY LOW KEY presentation.  Wish I could take it, but am not elegible because I am a Hyatt owner.




It's not like we weren't approached.


----------

